# 4 feathers vs 3 feathers



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

If you're an archery with poor form, shooting untuned arrows, you probably need 4 fletched arrows.

If your a decent archer and can shoot an bare shaft to the spot your looking, why would you need 4 feathers. Four feathers just slow down an arrow and make more noise than 3.

Bowmania


----------



## Nekekal (Dec 25, 2012)

Probably not. The fletching is only on there to slow the back of the arrow down. Sort of like a drag chute on a car or missile. And you probably don't need a bigger one. The feathers also turn some horizontal velocity into some rotational velocity, but how much of that you need is distance dependent. The Olympic folks use very short fletching, like two inches.

If you did everything right, you would not need any fletching. Most of us need a little from time to time. I use 3 4 inch feathers because I like the way they look. I would use 3 inch if I could get them done locally but don't fletch myself so I use 4 inch feathers because I can get them done by someone else.

Some hunters claim that 4 fletch is better, and it might be with a big broad head. Otherwise, use what you want.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

For simplicity of fletching, I like 3 feathers. Never had a need for 4 feathers. Would rather have a longer 3 feathers (5") instead.


----------



## redribbon (Feb 19, 2015)

I thing I like about a four fletch is you can nock an arrow without worrying about a cock feather.


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

Another thing to keep in mind is cost. With the amount feathers cost these days, you will use 4 doz. to do a dozen arrows vs 3 dozen. hmmmm.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

4 fletch supposedly straightens your arrow faster upon release. I've used 3 & 4 & never really noticed any difference. I've shot the same arrows together with 3 & 4 fletch & they hit the same. Save some $$ & go with 3. I use 4" also just for the reason of cost. 4" Bulleyes (Ebay $30 per 100)work great for me


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

SoDak Dog said:


> Are 4 feather fletchings better the 3 feather fletchings? I have heard that the 4 feathers make a huge difference for the better. Just like to hear some opinions as I am looking to refletch some arrows. I am a rookie shooting a 25# sage upgrading to a 35# sage with journey limbs 30"DL shooting Carbon Force Radial X Weave arrows. I would be going to the Olympics next year if I would have started shooting a long long long time ago.....maybe
> Thanks and have a great day!


 Don't get caught up in the light weight carbon arrow setup with a traditional bow...typically we like the heavier arrows (less you're specifically doing the Olympic bow setup) Also, it's doubtful that those arrows will spine out for you unless you're using very heavy arrows. X-weaves only go to .500" deflection and likely won't bareshaft for you as they'd be too stiff. 

Bare shaft? Go shoot a fletched arrow and one that has zero fletching (no glue or fletching base) at about 20 yards...see where they hit. if your bare shaft is way to the left (for RH shooter), the arrows are too stiff...you'll want to get a weaker shaft or heavier point. 

Don't use some "gimmick" to fix your form problems....the extra fletching is covering form issues or poor tuning-- spine is likely the reason your stuff won't tune.

get a coach if you think there are issues you're struggling with.


Shooting a recurve is all about what YOU can do. Stick with the 3 vane arrows and spend time working on specific issues with your form...4 fletching isn't going to "fix" that. 



From what I've see most people that use 4 fletching either have the bigger broadheads and want the extra steering ability OR they are going with short, less tall vanes and need/want the extra vane to make up for the difference in steering/stabilization ability.


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

I didnt notice any improvement when I tried 4 fletch compared to 3 fletch. I also didnt notice a improvement in accuracy when I tried some 5" feathers compared to 4"......I fletch all my arrows 3 -4" parabolic feathers. I like the look of the shield cut feathers , but they are noisy in flight compared to parabolic cut.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

bowhuntrmaniac said:


> Another thing to keep in mind is cost. With the amount feathers cost these days, you will use 4 doz. to do a dozen arrows vs 3 dozen. hmmmm.


Because I buy full length feathers and can chop two 4" fletch from each of them. I shoot two orange and two yellow for a number of reasons, not the least of which are they work well and I can see them in low light. Are they more stable, faster, slower, louder, quieter? Don't know, don't care. They work, and that's what matters to me.

Besides, with the cost of my land, property taxes, gas, tags, clothes, bows and such, I'm not really concerned and putting an extra 25 cents in each arrow.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

I use 4 feathers for kicks and giggles, it might help a tad but not much but I like the looks of4 feathers


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a number of bow. I use both 3 and 4 fletch. I do feel 4 fletch does add a bit more stability but I have no complaints on 3 fletch 5 inch feathers. I really just like the looks of the 4 fletch. That's the biggest reason


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

"4 fletch supposedly straightens your arrow faster upon release." This is true if your arrow is not spined to the bow. THat's why you can shoot a 1916 flu flu out of a 60 pound bow. BUT if your arrow is spined properly that arrow is going to come out of paradox at the same point whether it has 0, 3 or 4 fletches on it.


Bowmania


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Bowmania said:


> "4 fletch supposedly straightens your arrow faster upon release." This is true if your arrow is not spined to the bow. THat's why you can shoot a 1916 flu flu out of a 60 pound bow. BUT if your arrow is spined properly that arrow is going to come out of paradox at the same point whether it has 0, 3 or 4 fletches on it.
> 
> 
> Bowmania


but if you have a well tuned arrow it still helps the consistency and stability of the arrow, for bowhunters the more help the better


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

I think for paper punching it doesnt matter HOWEVER if we are talking hunting and shooting broadheads ANY help to stabilize that arrow out asap is worth...like JRW said, the extra .25 cents! I shoot 4" but know guys that hunt with 5" 4 fletch and that works too. Cold temp, inactive shooting muscles, low light, a tiny twig and an ton of other reasons to have hunting arrow straighten out as fast as you can get it.


----------



## SoDak Dog (May 30, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your input.


----------

